# Mesquite Heaven!



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

We just returned from a fishing trip down to Aransas Pass today. The wind was so bad Friday that we took a side trip over to my old stomping grounds in Kingsville. I thought I'd share some pictures with the group of my favorite mesquite connection--Nave's Sawmill just south of town. I ended up with 4 good looking mesquite burls, a big chunk of TX Ebony and a couple of mesquite boards. This place is awesome!
http://www.mesquitetree.net/


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

more pics...check some of this wood out!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lordy, Jim...looks like you found the "Center of the Vortex"..LOL:tongue: 

Bet that po' ol' truck of yores was sittin' on the axles all the way back home:wink: 


Beeyootiful wood !!!!:cheers:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think I just hurt myself


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I think I just hurt myself


was "hurt" the right word???


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

That ought to keep you busy for, oh say a week?
Mesquite burl and crotch is some of the most awesome wood on the planet. 


Can't wait to see what you turn those into, ought to be extraordinary.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I really wish you hadn't put that up there. Specailly the link. Dangit, already have an email off to them. I'm going to be broke forever.

later, biggreen


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Eric and Wendy are great folks and love their wood! It's difficult to go out to the mill for a few minutes because there is just too much to look at. I could spend hours out there. Both Eric and Wendy are very good woodworkers and do outstanding work. I figured these pictures would get some attention! lol. gb


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

And I'll be driving right by there in a couple of weeks without the wife and kids... May have to make a QUICK stop.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, should i stop by? or do you deliver?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Can someone please pass me a drool cup? 
Very nice! I should ask them if they would ship.


----------

